

RidePal to offer San Francisco-to-Palo Alto ridesharing service - cb33
http://paloaltoonline.com/news/show_story.php?id=30929

======
ada1981
"We've sent people to the moon; we should be able to take people from home to
work," she said.

If her firm can send people to the moon, why don't they keep doing that? Much
cooler and probably more profitable than running a motor coach outfit.

